# opening AVI in iMovie?



## kommakazi (Sep 3, 2002)

My digital camera takes short movie clips in .avi file format, and I want to be able to edit them in iMovie, but it won't let me open AVI files. I don't have the pro version of QT6 or I'd just convert it to some other format... When I got info on it in QT Player the video track format is "Motion JPEG OpenDML" and the audio is just uncompressed 8khz mono audio. Anyone know how to get iMovie to open this or a third party program to convert this to something iMovie can read?


----------



## chemed (Mar 25, 2009)

Was this topic ever resolved?  I am having a similar issue, 6 years later!


----------



## chemed (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to clarify.
I want to edit the movies that I take with my digital camera.  I actually have iMovie and FinalCut Express.  I have used iMovie before and have never used Final Cut.  iMovie won't open any of the .avi files from my digital camera.  I was able to figure out (sort of) how to export/convert the .avi files to .mov files through FinalCut.  However, this only seems to convert the sound in the file.  That is, when I open the new files in either Final Cut or iMovie, they only play sound and no picture.  Is there a file converter for iMovie that solves this problem?  Anyone know the best solution for this problem?


----------

